# Migs' 20 Gallon Low-Medium Tech Planted Tank Monthly Update



## migs_hernan

​


----------



## tetra73

Pretty nice shots. I was about to say when your sword would grow too big for your tank....hehehhe


----------



## migs_hernan

tetra73 said:


> Pretty nice shots. I was about to say when your sword would grow too big for your tank....hehehhe


Thanks! Hehehe! roud:


----------



## Indian fern

WAAAW! Your tank is so amazing! Try DHG for the carpet it looks much better than the dwarf sag. Your sword is soooo big. Ganyan din nangyari sa akin, bumili ako sa carti isang paso, medyo maliit lang siya. After one month in a outdoor dirted 20 gallon, ayun nagtake over siya and more than 7 runners agad.


----------



## SmellsFishy

Tank looks amazing man! Love the plants


----------



## migs_hernan

Indian fern said:


> WAAAW! Your tank is so amazing! Try DHG for the carpet it looks much better than the dwarf sag. Your sword is soooo big. Ganyan din nangyari sa akin, bumili ako sa carti isang paso, medyo maliit lang siya. After one month in a outdoor dirted 20 gallon, ayun nagtake over siya and more than 7 runners agad.


I tried planting some DHG before but didn't work for me. About naman dun sa Amazon Swords ko, maliit talaga sila nung binili ko, kala ko nga ay dwarf sila, kaso nung nagdagdag ako ng ilaw, ayun naglakihan na.



SmellsFishy said:


> Tank looks amazing man! Love the plants


Thanks! :icon_bigg


----------



## tdiggs

I like the tank a lot. I did like the driftwood. A little upset it was gone in the 11th month update. Still excellent growth on the plants.


----------



## Neoman

Seeing the progress on this laid out like that is awesome. Really like what you've done in the more recent pictures with the sword being the focal point. Nice sword as well, dont see too many with that elongated, bunched together leaf structure.


----------



## Indian fern

Update pic naman po.


----------



## migs_hernan

tdiggs said:


> I like the tank a lot. I did like the driftwood. A little upset it was gone in the 11th month update. Still excellent growth on the plants.


Thanks! I removed the driftwood to give more space for my fishes anf to give way for my new bunch of Stargrass in the left side of the tank.



Neoman said:


> Seeing the progress on this laid out like that is awesome. Really like what you've done in the more recent pictures with the sword being the focal point. Nice sword as well, dont see too many with that elongated, bunched together leaf structure.


Thank you! I'm happy that I am getting good comments here. 



Indian fern said:


> Update pic naman po.


Sa January 9 na uli ang sunod kong update. Pero wala na ung Betta Fish ko. inalis ko na kasi pinatay ung pinakamalaking shrimp ko. Forced eviction ang hatol ko. hehe..


----------



## Padraig Pearse

Loving the progression pics. Great job.


----------



## migs_hernan

Padraig Pearse said:


> Loving the progression pics. Great job.


Thank you Padraig Pearse!


----------



## sdog1

*what is the carpeting plant you used it looks awesome*

what is the carpeting plant you used it looks awesome


----------

